# Free Fruit Juice recipe ....... ENJOY!!!!



## KZOR (19/10/16)

Just made a awesome fruit recipe and am willing to share it if I get 10 members that show interest.
I think this could easily be a premium juice that sells for R250+.
Best of all it is a shake-and-vape.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## blujeenz (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just made a awesome fruit recipe and am willing to share it if I get 10 members that show interest.
> I think this could easily be a premium juice that sells for R250+.
> Best of all it is a shake-and-vape.


yoh, such a tease, give us the key notes... naartjie? pawpaw?


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

*** Raises hand ***

2/10


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

8 to go .


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)

Oooh, yes please?!


----------



## morras (19/10/16)

Yes please !!!


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Caramia .....she asked so nicely that she counts for 2.
6 to go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@morras 
5 to go


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)




----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

Me again??!!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

B.t.w I call it Tooti Frooti.


----------



## Caveman (19/10/16)

What type of a question is that?? I am in x 1000


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Caveman 
4 to go


----------



## blujeenz (19/10/16)

I'll upgrade my_ mildly curious_ to certainly interested.
Your juices are off the beaten path in a interesting way. 


tuti fruti ???


----------



## ShamZ (19/10/16)

Yes, please?


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (19/10/16)

Please please please!!!


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@ShamZ 
still need 3 ....off to be bed in 20min.


----------



## Caveman (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Caveman
> 4 to go


holding thumbs. I just started mixing up now as it is


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Gareth Friedmam 
2 to go


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

This comes at the most (in)opportune time @KZOR. I am going to be placing my order with Blckvapour tomorrow, just means it has to be bigger than I thought now


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just made a awesome fruit recipe and am willing to share it if I get 10 members that show interest.
> I think this could easily be a premium juice that sells for R250+.
> Best of all it is a shake-and-vape.




Now I wish I could diy. 

.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (19/10/16)

Summer's coming, bring on the fruit recipes. I already know rule 1 of DIY is going to apply


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Effjh 
NEED ONE MORE!!!!!! 10minutes before bedtime


----------



## acorn (19/10/16)

Here i am, all ears and past my bedtime 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

Well have fun lads. Please let me know what you think after you mixed it.
You can play around with the percentages but the flavour combo is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 8


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/10/16)

Asseblief Asseblief Please Please me also


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Well have fun lads. Please let me know what you think after you mixed it.
> You can play around with the percentages but the flavour combo is great.
> 
> View attachment 72283


Whoopeeee!!thanx @KZOR!!


----------



## Caveman (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Well have fun lads. Please let me know what you think after you mixed it.
> You can play around with the percentages but the flavour combo is great.
> 
> View attachment 72283



Thanks @KZOR.. I see a nice concentrate order on the horizon

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (19/10/16)

Always keen for a good fruit juice recipe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Well have fun lads. Please let me know what you think after you mixed it.
> You can play around with the percentages but the flavour combo is great.
> 
> View attachment 72283




@KZOR , I'll be coming around for a sample... 

.


----------



## blujeenz (19/10/16)

Thanks @KZOR 
Heres a double sized jpg for those with older eyes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## NewOobY (20/10/16)

flippit that reads really nice, mmmm. Think this will work without the super sweet?
I need to get some concentrates now, Rule 1 of DIY applies big time with this recipe for me. VV and Blck here I come.


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Please post your comments when you have mixed up this beauty and taken it for a test run.
Would love to hear what you think of my DIY skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713 (20/10/16)

I'm in 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Well have fun lads. Please let me know what you think after you mixed it.
> You can play around with the percentages but the flavour combo is great.
> 
> View attachment 72284



Sounds interesting. I need to add some flavours to my shopping list.

Thanks


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/10/16)

Nice i will add a nice yoghurt base though with Koolada. Looking to make a frulata 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz (20/10/16)

Looks Lekker, need to get a few flavors to mix it. 

Would you be able to use TPA Kiwi Double / TPA Bavarian Cream?
I don't have any FW flavors right now


----------



## VapingSpyker (20/10/16)

I'll definitely be giving this one a 'mix'. Thank you for sharing @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (20/10/16)

Any feedback on this guys


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

I've got one flavour out of that lot, so going to wait on the verdict before buying them all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (20/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just made a awesome fruit recipe and am willing to share it if I get 10 members that show interest.
> I think this could easily be a premium juice that sells for R250+.
> Best of all it is a shake-and-vape.


Pleasr do


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape ....see following post.


blujeenz said:


> Heres a double sized jpg for those with older eyes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

Oooh, glad we got enough people interested.

I really want to get some new juices and specifically want to try get more fruit juices as I seem to prefer them fruits.
Will probably only get it next month though


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

Thanks a million @KZOR.
I will most definitely use this as my first recipe when I start my DIY...


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Mixed a 120 ml batch earlier but lowered the Super sweet to 0.2% and the White grape to 1,5% and already vaped out 30ml in 4 hours. 
Anyone else mix it up yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

Thanks, @KZOR, I will try this in due course. Unfortunately it currently fits into my first rule of DIY: I only have one of the concentrates required.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Naz (21/10/16)

I just made a 30 ml earlier today. After a vigorous shaking, I left it to sit for a couple of hours. Just vaped a tank of it now with the serpent mini 25 and initial impressions are very good. Strangely enough, when I first smelled it, there was a mild Jackfruit aroma. This seems to be mellowing a bit though. The dominant flavor that comes through for me is the blood orange, will need to try it in the avo 24 later to see if any other notes come through.
All in all, I like it, it's definitely a keeper! 
Thanks for sharing @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

